
Derivatives of Regular Expressions - fogus
http://lambda-the-ultimate.org/node/2293/
======
llimllib
All of the links to the paper in the comments are bitrotted; here's one that
works <http://lcs.ios.ac.cn/~chm/papers/derivative-tr200910.pdf> .

Screw the ACM for paywalling this and many, many other papers.

~~~
randomwalker
This is a different paper. Did you even glance at the author name? It is from
2010 whereas the paper the article is talking about is from 1964.

~~~
turbofail
Google to the rescue!

[http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/download;jsessionid=A0F...](http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/download;jsessionid=A0F003DF0DE36FA47DB90ABFB9C8E13E?doi=10.1.1.98.4378&rep=rep1&type=pdf)

